# Sidelight Ladder Shop Order/Details



## derekleffew (Nov 25, 2011)

[Question submitted by one of our readers. If you have a potential question or topic you'd like to see discussed in the QotD area, feel free to submit it by PM to any member of CBmods/Sr.Team.]

"Reading your post in the touring cyc lights thread gave me an idea for a QotD. It's something that I would have loved to be able to do, and it might garner some interesting answers. 
*
You are the* Production Electrician for an upcoming theatrical tour. 
*You get this* partial plot from the LD:


[Yes, it's an odd way to draft a lighting ladder, and the scale on the right side of the drawing is one of the oddest I've seen, but what can you expect? It came from a designer!]

*Generate a lighting shop order* [including iron, cable, instruments, accessories, expendables, using standard stock equipment a major lighting shop would have readily available. Assume the top of the ladder is 75' from "dimmer beach". You do not need to include the 2 LX Truss or cable pick/management] *AND* a circuiting diagram/hookup schedule/whatever paperwork you want, *AND* explain your method for making this system work. Note that all the Source Four units are 550W/77V lamps using dimmer doubling. Unit no. 3 is a Martin MAC2000 Performance with factory gobos." 

Students/amateurs only until 12/02/11, please. Since this may be a difficult/time consuming effort, a lovely prize will be awarded to the (US-only) member providing the best (solely at [user]derekleffew[/user]'s discretion, which means "spelling and grammar count") answer.


----------



## xander (Nov 26, 2011)

derekleffew said:


> ...a lovely prize will be awarded...



What is it?! What is it?! The suspense is killing me. I have to wait a whole week to find out?!


----------



## ScottT (Nov 26, 2011)

Unit number 12 has the color scroller listed as 225 A. Is this a typo? All the other scrollers as listed as "{channel number} B".


----------



## rochem (Nov 26, 2011)

ScottT said:


> Unit number 12 has the color scroller listed as 225 A. Is this a typo? All the other scrollers as listed as "{channel number} B".


 
I believe the "A" and "B" refer to the specific color scroll in that scroller. But since "the LD hasn't given us details of the custom scrolls yet," it can likely be assumed that you don't need to put those into this version of the bid.


----------



## ScottT (Nov 26, 2011)

rochem said:


> I believe the "A" and "B" refer to the specific color scroll in that scroller. But since "the LD hasn't given us details of the custom scrolls yet," it can likely be assumed that you don't need to put those into this version of the bid.


 
OK, that makes sense. But then you've got the scroller and the instrument as the same channel... (But who knows what the controller is so it might work?)


----------



## shiben (Nov 26, 2011)

Man now I need to download it so I can actually read the scale...

Also to clarify, I DONT need to figure out how to hang the trusses/include them in my shop order?


----------



## shiben (Nov 26, 2011)

ScottT said:


> OK, that makes sense. But then you've got the scroller and the instrument as the same channel... (But who knows what the controller is so it might work?)


 
Pretty much any ML capable console would handle patching a scroller and light in the same channel


----------



## ScottT (Nov 26, 2011)

shiben said:


> Pretty much any ML capable console would handle patching a scroller and light in the same channel


 
My Express 125 is "ML capable"... It can't do that


----------



## shiben (Nov 26, 2011)

ScottT said:


> My Express 125 is "ML capable"... It can't do that


 
Ah. Didnt know that... I am not positive an express 125 would run this ladder very well... I assume they are probably using a Hog, MA, EOS, something like that... Anyhow, thats whats going on.


----------



## derekleffew (Nov 26, 2011)

ScottT said:


> My Express 125 is "ML capable"... It can't do that


Yes, it can, with slightly different nomenclature. Build or find a personality profile for "scroller/dimmer" (also called a multi-part or compound fixture) and both intensity and color can be called up with one "fixture number." 
But let's assume for this exercise, control will be an EOS, [-]will[/-] which does not need to be specified on this Shop Order.

A member has PM'ed me, and in fairness to all:

> How should I treat the ML? Should I assume there are more on the truss and thus a Soco with the appropriate breakout would be the best idea, or will it be the only one considered, or am I thinking too far into this?


Assume that the fixtures shown are the only ones in the show. No "sharing" of anything from this position to others.


shiben said:


> ...Also to clarify, I DONT need to figure out how to hang the trusses/include them in my shop order?


No to the 2 LX Truss, but yes to the #2R Ladder.


----------



## shiben (Nov 26, 2011)

derekleffew said:


> will does not need to be specified on this Shop Order.


 
Do I get one grammatical mistake in my shop order?


----------



## mstaylor (Nov 26, 2011)

shiben said:


> Do I get one grammatical mistake in my shop order?


Absolutely not.


----------



## shiben (Nov 26, 2011)

mstaylor said:


> Absolutely not.


 
Hehehehe. And its been fixed. Now I know when I turn mine in EVERY grammatical error is gonna be minus 20...


----------



## shiben (Nov 30, 2011)

Should we be PMing this to Derek, or just all the students/amateurs posting these on Friday? Or should I FedEX it to Derek along with my 50 USD bribe money?


----------



## derekleffew (Dec 2, 2011)

derekleffew said:


> ...Students/amateurs only until 12/02/11, please. Since this may be a difficult/time consuming effort, a lovely prize will be awarded to the (US-only) member providing the best (solely at derekleffew's discretion, which means "spelling and grammar count") answer.


Since there were no student submissions in the given time frame, the question is now open to all, and the contest will close at 12:01 AM PST on Friday, 12/09/11. Further, I have decided to have the anonymous submitter of the original question select the best answer.


----------



## derekleffew (Dec 2, 2011)

A member writes:

> Do you have a sample of a shop order I could see? I've never had to do anything like that, but I'd like to try. I think I know what I'm doing, but not entirely. Thanks



My answer:

> From the wiki entry shop order:
> 
> > List of equipment required for a production that is sent to the rental vendor, initially for bid purposes and later as a pick/packing list. See Shelley's _A Practical Guide to Stage Lighting_ Google Book Search.


----------



## SteveB (Dec 2, 2011)

Shop Order, per tower. Provide 1 ?

4 - Source 4 Ellipsoidals, 19 degree standard lens (not ED), 550w 77 volt lamps, lamp cap for dimmer doubler, hanging hardware for channel steel, safety cable.

4 - Source 4 ellipsoidal, 26 degree lens, 550w 77 volt lamps, lamp cap for dimmer doubler, hanging hardware for channel steel, safety cable

4 - Source 4 Pars, EA, Medium Flood lenses, 550w 77 volt lamps, lamp cap for dimmer doubler, hanging hardware for channel steel, safety cable.

6 - ETC Dimmer Doubler two-fers.

1 - Martin MAC 2000 Performance fixture, standard gobo's, 2 - Martin c-clamp adapters, 2 - Megaclaw clamps, 2 safety cables, L6-20 plug

1 – 100ft. 6 circ multi cable, Soca/Veam compatible

1 - 5 ft Soca fan out, female 2P&G

3 - 5 ft. 20a 2P&G cables

1 - 100ft L6-20 cable (Martin power)

1 - 100ft DMX cable, 5 pin XLR

3 - Wybron CXI color scrollers, safety cables
- 2 with 6.25” color frame adapter
- 1 with 7.5”" color frame adapter

2 - 10 ft. 4 pin XLR scroller cables

1 - 100 ft. 4 pin XLR scroller cable

4 - Hi-Hats, 7.5" square, 6"long, black

2 – 7 ft. double hung aluminum lighting towers, hardware to join as 14ft vertical and hardware for vertical mounting at truss end.

1 – Pack of 100 - 1/4” x 14” Zip Ties, Black

Note that drawing is incorrect in terms of labeling of US and DS views. Please reverse at shop. I'll get the LD to correct ASAP.


----------

